# Pioneer VSX-S500 + Powered Subwoofer



## TheLucce (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all, I am a quite new at installing sound systems and I have encountered a problem. 
I am using a Pioneer VSX-S500 receiver and a 2.1 speaker system with a powered subwoofer. The 2 speakers work fine but I am not getting anything from the subwoofer. When I do the MCACC test and the system tests the speakers all of them works, including the sub. 
I have a optical cable plugged in from my computer to the receiver as well as another optical from the TV to the receiver. I have tested playing music/video from the computer and watching TV as well as playing music and games from my Xbox360 but no sound from the subwoofer at all. 

Does anyone have a thought on what it could be? I have tested changing some settings but nothing seems to help.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

In the speaker settings section of the menu, you will need to set the subwoofer to "on" and your speakers to "small" and choose the crossover frequency. Default should be 80Hz which is a good starting point. What sound mode are you using? Stereo, Pro-Logic, etc?


----------



## TheLucce (Aug 29, 2013)

I cant find anything about speaker settings on the reciever or in the manual for it either. Nothing with Hz either. 

It stands at Stereo ALC at the moment. With the Auto/Direct funtion I can use Direct, Pure Direct or Auto Surround. 
Other settings:
EQ: On
Sound Deley: 0.0
Sound Retriever: On
Dual: Ch1
Fixed PCM: Off
DRC: Off
LFE ATT: Off
SACD Gain: 0
Auto Delay: Off
Loudness On
Phase Control: Off


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm looking in the manual (English version) at the Home Menu section. It explains how to set up the speakers in order to pass the low frequencies to the subwoofer. I have attached a few pages from that section that should help you find those options. So on pg 37 your settings should match the diagram "2b. Speaker Setting". It may already be correct, but since you say you're new to this I want to cover some basic settings first.


----------

